# Anyone have any suggestions on how to make the inside of a fursuit mouth?



## AshfursRevenge (Apr 13, 2012)

Well, Im working on my second fursuit, and Ive made a moving jaw and everything on this one. But, I dont know how I should make the mouth, ya know, look like a mouth. I got materials that Matrices said to use, but she didnt show anything how to make it look, or even how to do it. Do any of you know anything making the inside of mouths? Thanks!


----------



## TaoKyuubimon (Apr 13, 2012)

Do you have any pictures? That would help out. It also depends on if you're going toony or realistic, or somewhere in between.
I'd say try adding some teeth though, maybe a tongue if you want, and line it with something dark so it keeps your own jaw in the moving jaw mechanism shadowed and hopefully out of sight.


----------



## Ataraxis (Apr 14, 2012)

I've gotten good results constructing a jaw set and gluing it in. I used foam core poster board as a base, plumbers epoxy putty for the teeth, air dry foam for the tongue, puff paint for the gums, and acrylic paint on everything to get it the right color. I have a few pictures of the jaw set HERE. 

I cut the poster board to size first, then sculpted the teeth directly on the board. After that, I painted the teeth and added the gums with puff paint. Then I sculpted the tongue out of air dry clay, painted that, and glued it in. The only really tricky part was the teeth: I had to mold them into a general shape, then carve them down with a razor blade as they were hardening. Sculpey clay might be more friendly to work with for the teeth.


----------

